# Varner This Saturday (Club Tournament)



## TROUT HOUND (Feb 20, 2017)

Southern Outcasts Jon Boat Club will be at Lake Varner this Saturday.  We would like to invite others to come join our club and enjoy a day on the water with us.  

Blastoff Safelight
Weigh in 3:30 PM.

For questions or to sign up please call or text Josh at        (706) 338-1236 or like our facebook page to stay informed on other club details.

Please let us know if you plan to attend.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Feb 27, 2017)

The wind on Varner was BRUTAL Saturday.


----------

